# 1957 Chevy Bel Air



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

This is a kit of "lower complexity", but it was a cheap shot. I reckoned I would add the missing levels and see with what result I would end up with. I was indeed surprised to find everything molded in a turquoise blue but was eager to build my Bel Air. I happened to see this Bel Air with that sand/dark grey color in a Hot Rod magazine so my paint choice was also set.

I replaced and added quite a few parts and details. The front grill was cut out and filled with a open grid structure out of thin aluminum. The hood ornaments I replaced with my own design. Rims and tires are different. The colors are from Mr. Paint and covered with coats of crystal clear and polished. Chrome is bare metal and a few drops of Molotov at the edges.





































The engine and engine bay are mostly stock out the box, but I added several details to for a more realistic look. 



















The kit interior needed an upgrade. The door panels hardly had any structure, so I added armrests and window knobs. I replaced the front bench with bucket seats, added a tunnel cover and a better steering wheel. Floor is flocked.










The undercarriage had a molded-on exhaust system, which I cut out and filled with sheet styrene. I replaced everything with spare mufflers and exhaust pipes that I bent out of 2mm styrene. I ended up weathering the bottom a bit.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Really nice mods! 🤙


----------



## BABYBURR (Nov 4, 2021)

Outstanding build!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

fabulous build. the little details really make it nice


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Wow, this is a great built.....


----------

